# Great Smoky Mountains National Park, Tennessee/North Carolina USA



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice video, beautiful park, would like to visit there someday.








Long video in Autumn.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2016)

The Smokies are gorgeous!  I lived in Knoxville during all of the 90's and was about an hour's drive from them.  That is where I began to love hiking and did a LOT of it.  It's amazing in the autumn but it's one long traffic jam as everybody goes to look at the colours.  There's a hike called Chimney Rocks where you get a breathtaking view.  Very crowded trail in the autumn but still worth it.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 15, 2016)

We went up there last July for the first time in about 30 years.  Wow did it change.  The towns are all very different.

We went there when I was a boy in 1940.  I was terribly disappointed that the Cherokees were not wearing feathers like the Hollywood Indians.


----------

